# Mixed? Asking niceeeely.



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

agree, mix..and very cute!


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, but how can you tell? Cause of his snout? I think he's mixed with lab


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Perhaps not because he's all beat up. The picture is too small to tell if it's just scar tissue without fur. Looks like has black skin. Lab, no, head and chest would be wider and rounder. Either american working farm dog (no consideration given to coloring) or some sort of hound mix.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm not sure. I am not familiar with whites. But I have seen some poorly bred black and tans look very similar. I love it when people can say without a doubt that a dog is mixed without seeing a picture of the dog standing up. 

Also, with all the variations of this breed, due to what they were bred for and where, and then the mixtures between the lines of this breed, it is a breed that has a LOT of variation. 

If someone is telling you the dog is purebred, and has the sire and dam, and they look purebred, then you have to decide whether or not it is possible. And even then, sometimes a pup looks more like a grand sire than either parent.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

yes, without seeing a sideview or a height reference or knowing the age. This could be a skinny teenage white that some other dog knocked around.

My pure black female has some white on her nose - it's a scar from when she was 3 months old and Otto used to hold her bitey mouth closed.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> Perhaps not because he's all beat up. The picture is too small to tell if it's just scar tissue without fur. Looks like has black skin. Lab, no, head and chest would be wider and rounder. Either american working farm dog (no consideration given to coloring) or some sort of hound mix.


I got him from a pound, they said he was white GSD, but I disagrees cause he had yellow on his back and round snout. He was very skinny when I got him... And skittish


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

selzer said:


> I'm not sure. I am not familiar with whites. But I have seen some poorly bred black and tans look very similar. I love it when people can say without a doubt that a dog is mixed without seeing a picture of the dog standing up.
> 
> Also, with all the variations of this breed, due to what they were bred for and where, and then the mixtures between the lines of this breed, it is a breed that has a LOT of variation.
> 
> If someone is telling you the dog is purebred, and has the sire and dam, and they look purebred, then you have to decide whether or not it is possible. And even then, sometimes a pup looks more like a grand sire than either parent.


I'm pretty sure he isn't pure, I got him from a pound. They said he was white GSD, but he has to be mixed with something cause he has yellow along his back and a wider snout. I thought he'd be mix with lab but idk now


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

selzer said:


> I'm not sure. I am not familiar with whites. But I have seen some poorly bred black and tans look very similar. I love it when people can say without a doubt that a dog is mixed without seeing a picture of the dog standing up.
> 
> Also, with all the variations of this breed, due to what they were bred for and where, and then the mixtures between the lines of this breed, it is a breed that has a LOT of variation.
> 
> If someone is telling you the dog is purebred, and has the sire and dam, and they look purebred, then you have to decide whether or not it is possible. And even then, sometimes a pup looks more like a grand sire than either parent.


This is him standing up


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

post some pictures of him from the side and post his age. Just because he came from a pound doesn't mean he's not all GSD. 

Working lines have a shorter, rounder muzzle

Look at this head and nose, short and round. You think he's a mix? He's not, I can trace his line all the way back to Horand with some notorious dogs along the way.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He looks thin to athletic. Probably if he was mixed with lab, he wouldn't be thin. They tend to carry weight with little trouble. But I couldn't say for certain that he is mixed at all. 

As for some yellow of the hair, lots of whites have some shades in their coats.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

^ this. I've seen random occurring whites (i.e. not from 2 white parents expecting white puppies) that had faint yellow or gray markings in their muzzle and saddles.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> post some pictures of him from the side and post his age. Just because he came from a pound doesn't mean he's not all GSD.
> 
> Working lines have a shorter, rounder muzzle
> 
> Look at this head and nose, short and round. You think he's a mix? He's not, I can trace his line all the way back to Horand with some notorious dogs along the way.


This is him from above


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

something off about his head
i am gonna say mixed


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> post some pictures of him from the side and post his age. Just because he came from a pound doesn't mean he's not all GSD.
> 
> Working lines have a shorter, rounder muzzle
> 
> Look at this head and nose, short and round. You think he's a mix? He's not, I can trace his line all the way back to Horand with some notorious dogs along the way.


He's about 2


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Madisonmj97 said:


> He's about 2
> View attachment 189393


No one can tell you for sure that your dog is mixed or pure. If it acts like a GSD, treat it like a GSD. Don't worry about it. Being a rescue, you aren't going to breed him, otherwise, what difference does it make?


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think he's mixed with a lab because he is so thin, and like a previous poster said he would be a little bit more rounded. I would say he is a mixed, but either way he looks awesome!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I think he could be pure. Either way, he is adorable. Very nice looking boy. Thank you for adopting a shelter dog.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

selzer said:


> No one can tell you for sure that your dog is mixed or pure. If it acts like a GSD, treat it like a GSD. Don't worry about it. Being a rescue, you aren't going to breed him, otherwise, what difference does it make?


Really? I was just asking a question, thank you for your opinion


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you thank you


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

In the picture of him standing up, I'm seeing patterning on his back with buff on the white. 

Add that to the eyes/head shape and my random guess would be 3/4 GSD and 1/4 pittie.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> In the picture of him standing up, I'm seeing patterning on his back with buff on the white.
> 
> Add that to the eyes/head shape and my random guess would be 3/4 GSD and 1/4 pittie.


I was thinking that too but I didn't know because he didn't have the muscular jowls of a Pitt, but he does have the head and body.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

You could get one of those awful DNA tests done...Then laugh at the results


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I was thinking that too but I didn't know because he didn't have the muscular jowls of a Pitt, but he does have the head and body.


If he's young and/or underweight, and depending on the lines of the pits, they don't have huge/fat heads that are ripped.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Melina said:


> You could get one of those awful DNA tests done...Then laugh at the results


Hahaha yeah I think I'll pass on that


----------

